# does this look like a con



## froggy59 (Jan 18, 2009)

seen this on flea bay, looks to good to be true so its got to be a con. but some poor sod will bid on it.

Mod Note. URL removed after a report suggesting that it is a Phishing Site.

Not sure, but better safe than sorry!


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Crikey, I see what you mean. Can't be right surely.


Or is it, and our natural distrust means we are missing out? Can't believe the price, I'd steer clear I think, although I might well bid a fiver.


----------



## KARTMAN (Feb 3, 2008)

Looks like its been pulled from the listings.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*hi*

Lots of skanks on Fleabay right now, they need to get a grip


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

If you look under inkjetpapergirl who incidently has the same number of sales as the inkjetpepergirl it is listed.

when you klick it it was at £155 a minute ago., it switches to pepergirl

Weird!!!!!!!

Ian


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

It could have been a typo with a 1 dropping off in front of the 5..


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

The link gives me a warning about a phising site!!! Look at the domain jlwd.co.uk !!!!! the first bit i.e. the cgi.ebay isnt the domain!!!!!!!!

Doesn't look like ebay to me. Beware!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

These scam listings always have a sub-title with a B-I-N of £5800 with + signs in between each letter. They've been going on for well over a year now. They get reported, removed and re-appear next day.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Well I logged onto e bay, searched for Hymer 2004, and found the advert - it is still there, and still has the buy it now price of £5k or so. 

I have e mailed the seller asking why the buy it now price is so low, when it is a 2004 Hymer in apparently good condition and with apparently low mileage.

Then, I've asked that, if it is that low, whether it would be acceptable to come to see the van, to check that it is as described in the advert, and then if it is, to pay cash to take it away. 

That should soon sort out whether it is a con or not, because if it is not, they would write back and say where they are, when I could come to view it with the cash, and why they think that's the right price.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

froggy59 said:


> seen this on flea bay, looks to good to be true so its got to be a con. but some poor sod will bid on it.


Don't click this link.*

I am logged into ebay, having entered it directly.

But when I click this link, it shows me as NOT logged in. Then it asks me for my name and password.

Suggest if you wish to view the van, do it directly through your own ebay account, not from clicking this link.

*Moderator Note: Suspected "phishing" Link removed from the quote above.


----------



## stevec195 (Jul 1, 2007)

Seen a few of these, if you try to add it to your watch list, it gives you the message "The item you requested (290425781444)is invalid, still pending, or no longer in our database. Please check the number and try again. If this message persists, the item has either not started and is not yet available for viewing, or has expired and is no longer available" 

Tells you everything you need to know really.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I posed a number of questions to the seller,and have had no replies as yet.
Only want to know where he/she lives :roll: :roll: :roll: .
PS..Not looking for a new motorhome at the moment.

Les


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Its a scam, the style +B-+I-+N--5+8+O+O-+G-B-P+++HPI-Clear+++

Regularly appears on scam listings


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

See first post in this thread for warning about Phishing.

Dave


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Alan,
Where did you get the link from?


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If after following the link it asked you to login to your eBay account then the chances are it was Phishing and you should change your eBay password ASAP.

If you suspect Phishing and it also good practice you should log on giving an incorrect password. 
If Phishing is involved then it will accept your Incorrect password. Your genuine account will always reject an Incorrect password.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Just see the same advert, another seller


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I've received a reply from the woman in question. 

She says that she lives in Spain and a convoluted story - but basically, you cannot view the motorhome before buying it, and says that she will only close the deal on ebay. 

It sounds a lot like the chap on the other link, who was parted from his money, by a woman in Spain selling a British motorhome.

If he's reading this, I can forward the e mail, and see if a computer geek can find the IP address it was sent from, with a view to getting his money back.

I would suggest that all motorhomes being sold for amazing prices (£5k for an 8 yr old Hymer in top condition and with 20k miles only is too good to be true) and which cannot be viewed but would be shipped from Spain should be regarded as a CON to part you from your money.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

For anyone to believe that this van would be for sale at £5800 needs to consider if they know enough about motorhomes before buying one!

And to pay for a van before viewing :lol:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

HeatherChloe said:


> I've received a reply from the woman in question.
> 
> She says that she lives in Spain and a convoluted story - but basically, you cannot view the motorhome before buying it, and says that she will only close the deal on ebay.
> 
> ...


Yes i had the same e`mail from Lucy,sound like a really honest girl :roll: :roll: :roll:

Les


----------



## mavisangelica (May 30, 2010)

We nearly got sucked in a year ago - exactly the same scam. Conner appears to hijack an ebay seller with a shop. Didn't notice at first but once you get the listing up, it then transfers to a different website (not ebay)

See the email chain below (We had twigged by the time we asked for his address -

Hi Anton

Would you be able to send my your address please as my brother in law lives not far away from Barcelona. He could bring the money and pick it up for us.

Thanks

Here are some more pictures:
http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af339/ebhostfile/fiat/
The motorhome is in Barcelona, Spain, we can not use it here because is very difficult to drive it here because here we use the right side of the road and left hand cars.
I went to a local dealer and they said they can only give me 4850 EUR, because the steering wheel is on the right side and here in Spain nobody will buy it, so they need to break it and sell the parts, this why I have decided to sell it alone.
At the moment I am on vacation and I will be back in the Spain on 11 May
The motorhome is in very good condition, no leaks or any other form of damages, serviced only on Fiat!
The camper is still registered in UK!
You will receive the full service book and all the documents that you need to register the camper in your name !
I chose to ship with DAS (dependable auto shippers) and I put the camper in their warehouse before leaving in vacantion, the price for transport agreement with the DAS, it is about 700 GBP, which includes insurance during transport. (half of the delivery price, it will be covered by me), so that the final price of the motorhome will be 5800 + 350 (half of the delivery charges) = 6150 GBP.
At this time, the motorhome is at DAS and was inspected by an eBay representative and you have the following options: 
(eBay will manage the financial part of this deal, I will only close this deal using ebay, and not outside of ebay)

1 - Send the payment to eBay by bank transfer !
After that I will begin the delivery process, you will receive the camper in maximum 9 days, after receiving of the camper you will have 7 inspection days, and you will have to release the money from eBay in order for me to pick them up.
If something is different from the one I just described DAS will take the camper back and eBay will send you your money within 24 hours, but this will not be the case.
2 - With 1000 GBP deposit at eBay, I can keep the motorhome until I'll be back from vacation (11 May) and you'll need to come to Barcelona, Spain so that we can close the deal in person.

If you choose first option, you need to know:
-- Payment by bank transfer, you will send the payment directly to an ebay account.
-- Shipping will take no longer then 9 days and the camper will be delivered where you want in UK !

I need a fast and smoothly transaction without any kind of complications and I think I have done my best to provide you with a fast and very safe solution !

If you decide to buy my motorhome please give me the following details:
eBay user id :
Your full name :
Delivery address:
Your phone number:

What I do with these details?
I will send your details to eBay in order to open case with them regarding our deal, after that you will be in touch with eBay, they will send you the invoice of payment and everything that you need to know, in order for you to finish the financial part of this transaction.
Best Regards and I will wait your email ASAP.

Sent: 12 April 2010 13:06
To: Anton Larson
Subject: Re: SELLING FIAT MOTORHOME 2002 5 berths CARAVAN MCLOUIS - 5,800.00 GBP

Hello Anton

We definitely want to go ahead and buy this but first I need to check a couple of things.
Would you be able to send me the registration number so that I can do a check please (for piece of mind). I will do the check straight away. Then if that is ok how would you want to be paid - how do we know that you won't run away with our money !!!

Also the listing has disappeared so would you be able to send the photos though again please.

Thanks

On Mon, Apr 12, 2010 at 11:50 AM, Anton Larson <[email protected]> wrote:
Hello ,
I know that you have many choices on eBay and I appreciate that you contacted me.
I'm a Spanish person and I hope you understand my English because I don't write or talk English very well even if I lived and worked in United Kingdom for 2 years.
I was forced to move back to my home in Barcelona, Spain and I took the camper with me, because we had to many things to carry.
The camper was gently used by me only and it is in perfect conditions, the motor home is still registered in United Kingdom !
The motorhome is in excellent condition, the bodywork is immaculate, no scratches, dents or hidden defects as well as the interior in excellent.I am the registered keeper and there is no outstanding finance on the motorhome, also the motorhome comes with a full service history.
Pick-up is available also. Shipping from Barcelona can be arranged at a very best value (maximum 700 pounds and half it will be covered by me) !
I want this transaction to be as smooth as possible so I will only close the sale trough eBay for our own protection.
Anyway if you are really interested in this motorhome and you need more photos and details please reply ASAP because I have a lot of interested customers!
I look forward to hearing from you soon.
Sincerely
Anton


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

it is obviously exactly the same people. The scam is to try to get the £1k deposit from you. 

Hola,

I have attached to this email the photos of my motorhome along with a copy of my passport so that you know who you are dealing with.

The motorhome comes with the registration plates that you see on the photos.

I'm the register keeper of the motorhome and I'm the legal owner after divorce. The V5 is on my name.

The motorhome is in Barcelona, Spain , I can not use it here because is very difficult to drive it here because here we use the right side of the road and left hand cars.

I went to a local dealer and they said they can only give me 3,000 - 3,500 EUR, because the steering wheel is on the right side and here in Spain nobody will buy it, so they need to break it and sell the parts, this why I have decided to sell it alone.

At the moment I am on holiday and I will be back in the Spain on Friday 24 June.

The motorhome is in very good condition, no leaks or any other form of damages, serviced only on Fiat, the motorhome was used used only by me and my ex husband!

The camper is still registered in United Kingdom as you can see the reg plates!

Along with it you will also receive the full service book and all the documents that you need to register the camper in your name, a 
buy-sell contract already signed by me !

I chose to ship using O.S.W. and I put the camper in their warehouse before leaving in vacation, the price for transport agreement with the delivery company is about 700 GBP, which includes insurance during transport. (half of the delivery price, it will be covered by me), so that the final price of the motorhome will be 5,800 + 350 (half of the delivery charges) = 6,150 GBP.

At this time, the motorhome is at O.S.W., was inspected by them and you have the following options: 

(eBay will manage the financial part of this deal, I will only close this deal using ebay, and not outside of ebay)

1 - Send the payment to eBay by Bank Transfer (ebay escrow) !
After that I will begin the delivery process, you will receive the camper in maximum 9 days, after receiving of the camper you will have 7 inspection days, and after that you will have to release the money from eBay in order for them to transfer it to me...

If something is different from the one I just described O.S.W. will take the camper back and eBay will send you your money within 24 hours, but this will not be the case.

2 - With 1000 GBP deposit at eBay, I can keep the motorhome until I'll be back from vacation (24 June) and you'll need to come to Barcelona, Spain so that we can close the deal in person.

If you choose first option, you need to know:

-- Payment by bank transfer, you will send the payment directly to an ebay account. eBay will keep your money until you receive and inspect the motorhome.

-- Shipping will take no longer then 9 days and the camper will be delivered where you want in UK !

I need a fast and smoothly transaction without any kind of complications and I think I have done my best to provide you with a fast and very safe solution !

If you decide to buy my motorhome please give me the following details:

eBay user id :
Your full name :
Delivery address:
Your phone number:

What I will do with your details?

I will send them to eBay in order to open case regarding our deal, after that you will be in touch with eBay, they will send you the invoice of payment and everything that you need to know, in order for you to finish the financial part of this transaction. I will also make delivery arrangements and I will get a exact quote from the delivery company also i will get a tracking number, so you will be able to track the status of the delivery online.
Best Regards and I'm looking forward for your reply ...
Sincerely 
Lucy Comaskey


On Mon, May 16, 2011 at 5:58 PM, XXX wrote:

Hi Lucy

What a coincidence - I shall be in Barcelona next week on business, so will happily come by to view the van myself. I can bring euros im cash.

Could you give me your phone number and details of where your holiday home is?

thanks

Sent from my Nokia phone
-----Original Message-----
From: Lucy
Sent: 16/05/2011 2:57:17 pm
Subject: Re: 2004 MOTORHOME HYMER C524 FIAT DUCATO CARAVAN CAMPERVAN - 5,800.00 GBP


Hello and sorry for my late answer,

First I have to let you know that I have earlier ended my ebay auction because some "serious buyers" that want's to pay, but in the end they did not have the money to pay for it... so the motorhome is still for sale.

I know that you have many choices on eBay and I appreciate that you contacted me. I'm retired and separated from my husband and I own a holiday house in Spain, Barcelona. I've moved here and the motorhome is also here with me, I took the camper with me, because we had to many things to carry.

The camper was gently used by me and my husband only and it is in perfect conditions, and is still registered in United Kingdom as you can see plate numbers from the photos !

Excellent condition, the bodywork is immaculate, no scratches, dents or hidden defects as well as the interior in excellent. I'm the registered keeper and there is no outstanding finance on the motorhome, also the motorhome comes with a full service history.
Pick-up is available also. Shipping from Barcelona can be arranged at a very best value (maximum 700 pounds and half it will be covered by me), so the price for my motorhome is 5,800 + 350(half of the delivery)= 6,150.00 !

I want this transaction to be as smooth as possible so I will only close the sale trough eBay for our own protection.

Anyway if you are really interested in this motorhome and you need more photos or details, please reply because I have a lots of interested buyers!

I look forward to hearing from you soon.
Sincerely
Lucy


----------



## tracyq (Jul 13, 2011)

HI just to let you all know these people are still doing this 
my friend "bought" this camper yesterday on ebay ..there is no trace of it through his ebay account so its difficult to report to ebay.
We were wary when "lucy" wasnt in the country for anyone to view it until end of august. 
We searched for the shipping company OSW on google and found this site 
Thankfully no money was sent just a ****ty email back to "lucy"
The emails are identical just with a different name even the same registration number.
Thank you for setting up this site and lets hope they get caught soon before more people fall for this scam ..
Tracy


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

It irritates me *immensely *that Interpol don't set up a division dedicated to popping out and arresting these scammers. (A euphemism for thieves).

How hard can it be to find, arrest and charge these people if everyday folk like us can spot the scam a mile away? It's easier to find people on line than it is in the physical world.

When I recently sold a MH I was e-mailed by someone in 'Japan' who said he was working for the UN after the tsunami and wanted to buy my MH for his brother in law. After a few attempts at getting me to send him some private details I decided to put an e-mail tracer onto an e-mail I sent him. When he opened it the tracer advised me where in Nigeria he was actually sending the e-mails from. I google earthed the area and sent him another e-mail with a picture attached taken from Google earth asking him to confirm if this was indeed an arial photo of where he lived so I could send the Lagos police around there.

Sadly this seemd to damage a wonderful relationship I felt we had built up as he chose to ignore me from then on.

Bloody monkeys must think we're all as daft as they are.......


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

lifestyle said:


> I posed a number of questions to the seller,and have had no replies as yet.
> Only want to know where he/she lives :roll: :roll: :roll: .
> PS..Not looking for a new motorhome at the moment.


Seriously!! Don't do this!! It's a phishing sire, clearly identifiable (if you look) by hovering over the site link. Contacting them is exactly what they want - they won't have anything to sell, but they want your information - whatever you give 'em. And you've already given them some.

DON'T CLICK ON THE LINK, or email them!

Dougie.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

[quote="asprn]Seriously!! Don't do this!! It's a phishing sire, clearly identifiable (if you look) by hovering over the site link. Contacting them is exactly what they want - they won't have anything to sell, but they want your information - whatever you give 'em. And you've already given them some.

DON'T CLICK ON THE LINK, or email them!

Dougie.[/quote]

This is not actually "phishing" - which means putting your details into a site so that they can then do an identity theft.

These people are not that sophisticated.

They are trying to convince you that you made a sale on ebay and then to persuade you to pay on paypal - it's a simply fraud where they pretend to sell you something and then steal your deposit.

All you need to do is never to pay a deposit to someone who doesn't have something to sell, and to spread the word to others not to do so.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

HeatherChloe said:


> This is not actually "phishing" - which means putting your details into a site so that they can then do an identity theft


I disagree. You are tricked into believing the site is eBay, and any logging-in - which others have indicated has happened here - will phish your details.



HeatherChloe said:


> These people are not that sophisticated


Some aren't, but some are. I'm not just speculating - I'm basing what I say here on years-worth of investigating internet crime and dealing with the victims. I sure don't have the franchise on experience, but I do have some.



HeatherChloe said:


> They are trying to convince you that you made a sale on ebay and then to persuade you to pay on paypal - it's a simply fraud where they pretend to sell you something and then steal your deposit


That's certainly one method.



HeatherChloe said:


> All you need to do is never to pay a deposit to someone who doesn't have something to sell, and to spread the word to others not to do so.


With respect, the better option is not to contact them at all. You will not single-handedly thwart them, despite the best intentions in the world.

Dougie.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

asprn said:


> With respect, the better option is not to contact them at all. You will not single-handedly thwart them, despite the best intentions in the world.Dougie.


I think that the point was that there was an MHF member who did indeed send the £1,000 deposit off and posted about it and we were all enraged.

So we all started to reply to the ebay postings to see if we could trick the poster into revealing things about themselves.

And what we all found is that there is someone who might be in Spain with photos of a van, who is listing it on ebay or a fake ebay, and then hoping that people will put down a £1,000 deposit for a v cheap nice motorhome.


----------

